# Spring In Ontario



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Yeah! Finally the snow is melting and the cold weather is easing up. There is actually sunshine and we are starting to find grass again. It is tough though when your vizsla has been using your front lawn all winter as her toilet. The neighbors just may not be too happy. The snow is not completely gone, but at least today I managed to tackle some kinda greenish grass with a rake. I get very envious of those of you who live in constantly warmer climates!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes... lawn cleanup is a daunting task in the spring in Michigan, too. It's tough when all of that frozen dog poop thaws out at the same time! Looks like a herd of buffalo spent the winter out in my yard. LOL! 

(I can keep up with it during the warmer months, but don't pick it up when there's a foot of snow on the ground. Then comes the spring cleanup! Yuk!)


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm getting a taste of Mud Season in Massachusetts. (Yup, still stuck up here!) I've already adapted to the temps here so 35-40 F feels like a heatwave. Pretty sure I'll just melt if I ever do get back home to temps in the 60s and 70s!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Never thought about frozen poop, and it thawing in the Spring. 


einspänner
I think you just moved there, and haven't told your family yet. ;D


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Actually there is a job in the works, so I will be moving here. God works in mysterious ways...


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

You think cleaning up thawed poop is bad... Last winter one of our beagle girls would bring them in the kitchen still frozen and when they started to thaw left them for me to find! We call them poopsicles... Guess she thought it was a stick I don't know.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

ok that is just gross! I usually just rake it all up and then pick it up on the shovel and wear work gloves. I guess it is one of the most disgusting jobs that comes with owning a dog....... but it only ever gets this bad once a year.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

einspänner said:


> Actually there is a job in the works, so I will be moving here [Massachusetts]. God works in mysterious ways...


That's great! And that's in spite of this winter's weather? Or did you find that you like snow and you're moving here because of it? Whichever, it will be gone soon (?). Here is what a normal first of April looks like:


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Bob said:


> That's great! And that's in spite of this winter's weather? Or did you find that you like snow and you're moving here because of it? Whichever, it will be gone soon (?). Here is what a normal first of April looks like:


I think it's the plentiful maple syrup that's convinced me, but I actually do really love winter in the north. We'll see if that changes when I'm digging my car out of snow and all that. If I end up living with my relatives here, I'll have access to their 5 acres plus some good trails nearby to run Scout on and let her swim in ponds without fear of alligators, so that was all very tempting too. We'll have to have a MA vizsla meet up!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Spring comes 2 PIKE's yard in Kentucky


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

msw - not big on yard ART - but did get a Gargoyle 2 keep eVil spirits away !! TRUST me - they do not Work - PIKE keeps coming HOME LOL


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

HA Ha ha!! Love the springtime photos AND the gargoyle!! ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Besides wild flowers (only last 2wks ) dafs & lentin roses ( they start 2 bloom in FEB ) the true sign came 2 day - had some wood ducks looking 4 a nest site - after all these yrs - still smile when the best looking ducks in Ky land in a tree in the back yard - also some doves picking up sticks 2 build their nests - tried 4 some pics - if they come back hope 4 better luck - this pic from last spring - Trout Lilly in bloom


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Ottawa missed the memo. It has been -20 deg Celsius almost alllll day here!

So cold I made Nico wear both his jackets at the dog park this aft!









And still plenty of snow and ice.... Euuuurgh!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

-27 C this morning when I went to work... but looks better later this week. Still supposed to be quite cold for another few weeks though.

The "fun" part here in the North is that when it does warm up, the black flies and mosquitoes are out almost immediately. We dotn get much spring - its pretty much winter/summer. 

I always felt bad for Gibson the first few weeks of spring, as the black flies gave him bad hives for the first bit, until his body got used to the bites.


----------



## Tal78 (Apr 23, 2015)

Where in Ottawa is this? That is a lot of snow. I am in Richmond, and the snow is completely gone. I don't envy you. BTW, what a beautiful dog. We are getting ours tomorrow from Ray Rowan. We haven't had a Vizsla in almost 14 year. We can't wait. We are looking so forward to it.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Greetings, Tal78, and welcome to the forums!! Also, congratulations on your new family member!! Post some photos when you can. The posts you are responding to are about a month old. You can tell by the date at the beginning of each post. Their snow is probably gone by now, too.  I'll bet you can hardly wait for that brand new puppy!! ;D


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Tal78 said:


> Where in Ottawa is this? That is a lot of snow. I am in Richmond, and the snow is completely gone. I don't envy you. BTW, what a beautiful dog. We are getting ours tomorrow from Ray Rowan. We haven't had a Vizsla in almost 14 year. We can't wait. We are looking so forward to it.


Hey, we are quite downtown in Ottawa but thankfully that post was from a month ago and it is now slightly more spring-like (although it was still only *just* above 0 deg Celsius at the dog park yesterday afternoon!)
Nico's stud was Zeus -- one of Ray's dogs  Ray was great about chatting on the phone and answering all our questions in the early days, great guy to talk to. [We never actually met him as Nico was part of a litter from Braemar-Rose Vizsla with the bitch (Maki)]
Enjoy your new addition!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

It is getting warmer here. We do have some spring flowers blooming and the grass is green.(Except where Dharma has killed it!)
We had snow, hail and rain in the last week. It has also been very windy. We now alternate between a fleece sweater and a rain slicker. Dharma hates the rain.


----------

